# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Ríos y espacios protegidos, patitos feos en una semana clave para el futuro del agua en España

## Jonasino

> Esta semana los planes hidrológicos se están sometiendo a  evaluación en los Consejos del Agua de las cuencas hidrográficas, previamente a su elevación al Consejo Nacional del Agua a finales de este mes y su posterior aprobación en Consejo de Ministros. Se trata de un hito importante en la planificación, gestión y uso del agua en nuestro país y la protección de la biodiversidad asociada para los próximos años.
> 
> Los planes hidrológicos para el período 2009-2015, aprobados fuera de plazo entre 2012 y 2014,  padecen de graves deficiencias de planteamiento y contenido. Ante esta situación, la Comisión Europea se ha visto obligada a intervenir con procedimientos de infracción contra España, además de un informe contundente con recomendaciones claras de mejora para los nuevos planes hidrológicos, para que España cumpla la Directiva Marco del Agua y evitar así multas y congelación de fondos europeos. Este informe coincide en gran medida con las críticas de numerosas entidades y plataformas de la sociedad civil, que además han denunciado los planes del Ebro, Tajo y Júcar ante las instancias europeas y el Tribunal Supremo.
> 
> Según David Howell, Coordinador de Políticas Ambientales de SEO/BirdLife, ante las presiones de la Comisión Europea se ha recuperado el calendario de trabajo marcado por la Directiva Marco del Agua, tarea desatendida por todos los gobiernos centrales entre 2000-2011. Pero aún queda mucho por hacer en cuanto a la aplicación de la directiva en España
> 
> La revisión de los proyectos de plan hidrológico para 2016-2021 revela que, mientras incluyen mejoras sustanciales y atienden a varias de las críticas anteriores, recaen en algunos de los errores ya identificados por la Comisión Europea y la sociedad civil española:
> 
>     Aplican solo parcialmente la recuperación de los costes del agua exigida por la normativa europea, de forma que todavía el precio del agua no refleja adecuadamente los costes ambientales de su uso y no incentiva de forma suficiente el ahorro y el uso eficiente del agua
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------

